# Cercasi stagista



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Lothar ha detto che a settembre *affianca* alla sua amante storica un altra amante, una roba, come ha fatto notare giustamente Sbriciolata, tipo stagista.

Ora. Pur nel piattume emotivo di Lothar (ma lo lovviamo per quello) non ha detto una stronzata.
E no.

Ora mi rilasso in ferie, poi a settembre anche io voglio lo stagista.

Evidentemente sono un pò troppo inzoccolita per avere un amante solo.

S lo so...è lui che è mezzo frigido ok, ma preferisco pensare che sono ninfomane io.
Per il mio ego da diversamente fedele è meglio...cioè...scegliersi e perseverare con un amante che ha lo sbrocco ormonale ogni sei mesi non si può leggere.
Con una donna come me poi.
Di un figume mai visto, di un intelligenza spaziale, di una simpatia dirompente, di...insomma.

Quindi andata.
Da settembre cerco lo stagista.


----------



## erab (7 Agosto 2012)

perchè un*O* stagista....? cambiare no?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Dove mando il CV?


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

erab;bt5038 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè un*O* stagista....? cambiare no?


No da... troppo sbatti. Non so mica se ce la faccio fisicamente, ormai l'età è quella che è...

però vedendola in una prospettiva da una botta e via si può attuare un pò di ricambio....

no. Non funziona. Siamo sempre lì. All'immensa. Enorme fregatura.
Traditrice settoriale.

Che palle.
Che invidia le fighe svelte


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt5039 ha detto:
			
		

> Dove mando il CV?


ce l'ho già.

Flapflap


----------



## erab (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5040 ha detto:
			
		

> No da... troppo sbatti. Non so mica se ce la faccio fisicamente, ormai l'età è quella che è...
> 
> però vedendola in una prospettiva da una botta e via si può attuare un pò di ricambio....
> 
> ...


mmm, non sono convinto che tu abbia capito


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

erab;bt5042 ha detto:
			
		

> mmm, non sono convinto che tu abbia capito


...........
oddio...spiega....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2012)

caratteristiche?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5044 ha detto:
			
		

> caratteristiche?


Ti candidi pure tu? Allora comincio a broccolarti come promesso! 

(Due piccioncine con una sola.... fava :rotfl


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5044 ha detto:
			
		

> caratteristiche?


una su tutte. NON deve essere un fedele.
Due tradimenti in 10 anni per esempio per me fanno un fedele, quindi.
E nemmeno un diversamente fedele perchè è stato tradito. Rimane un fedele per me.
Quindi. 
Voglio un diversamente fedele, anche di ritorno come me.

Poi ci devo pensare


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5046 ha detto:
			
		

> una su tutte. NON deve essere un fedele.
> Due tradimenti in 10 anni per esempio per me fanno un fedele, quindi.
> E nemmeno un diversamente fedele perchè è stato tradito. Rimane un fedele per me.
> Quindi.
> ...


Non cominciare a metterla giu spessa. Io e Sbri ti si da una rivoltata, poi ne parliamo ok?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt5045 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti candidi pure tu? Allora comincio a broccolarti come promesso!
> 
> (Due piccioncine con una sola.... fava :rotfl


non si può fare una domanda di innocente curiosità che subito... Lo dichiaro apertamente a scanso di equivoci: sono meramente etero, con prova provata. Quindi Tebina non mi acchiappa, nonostante la sua immensa figaggine ecc... Inoltre... dovresti sapere... niente rapporti promisqqui.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5048 ha detto:
			
		

> non si può fare una domanda di innocente curiosità che subito... Lo dichiaro apertamente a scanso di equivoci: sono meramente etero, con prova provata. Quindi Tebina non mi acchiappa, nonostante la sua immensa figaggine ecc... Inoltre... dovresti sapere... niente rapporti promisqqui.


Tu non conosci le dinamiche di queste cose. Tebe, spiegaglielo tu chi sono le "preparatrici" sui set porno......:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebastra ho scritto forse,perche'non so ne avro'il tempo....debbo finire una cosa che va'avanti da anni a qualsiasi costo,e poi mi aspetto un settembre nero..pero'le ''basi''ci dovrebbero essere.
Sai tornando al ''tema''...io lo potrei fare perche'vedo talmente poco quella''ufficiale'',e altrettanto poco vedrei l''altra''...non so fisicamente pero'..mia moglie la notte e'come te..forse peggio:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt5049 ha detto:
			
		

> *Tu non conosci le dinamiche di queste cose*. Tebe, spiegaglielo tu chi sono le "preparatrici" sui set porno......:rotfl:


dici? ... se lo dici .... sarà così


----------



## erab (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5043 ha detto:
			
		

> ...........
> oddio...spiega....


non un*O* ma un*A


*&#8203;


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5051 ha detto:
			
		

> dici? ... se lo dici .... sarà così


ma Sbri!!!!! Mi cadi così sulle "preparatrici" da set porno?
Sono quelle che stanno in ginocchio a soffocottare i portatori di pipini.
non ricordo come si chiamano ma io e le mie amichette le chiamiamo "Flaffers"!:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

erab;bt5052 ha detto:
			
		

> non un*O* ma un*A
> 
> 
> *&#8203;


...........................

no no no. E non voglio essere volgare.

Scusami eh? Ho voglia di pipino e tu mi proponi una guest star?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebina, dammi retta, non perdere tempo......


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

ma le fighe svelte sarebbero......?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5053 ha detto:
			
		

> ma Sbri!!!!! Mi cadi così sulle "preparatrici" da set porno?
> Sono quelle che stanno in ginocchio a soffocottare i portatori di pipini.
> non ricordo come si chiamano ma io e le mie amichette le chiamiamo "Flaffers"!:mexican:


non so come si chiamano... mi è capitato di essere sul set di uno di quei film(tra le quinte, non mi svenire) e ... ho visto del bricolage in preparazione. Probabilmente non c'erano i soldi per le preparatrici a budget.


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5056 ha detto:
			
		

> ma le fighe svelte sarebbero......?


sarebbero quelle che gli basta l'ormone e non hanno bisogno dello scopaggiodi testa.
Per intenderci. L'ultima cosa che mi interessa in un uomo è la sua struttura fisica (anche se ho e mie preferenze), perchè prima deve ormonizzarmi il cervello.
Le fighe svelte scopano con la predominante dell'aspetto fisico quindi mooooooto più facile perchè basta un bel faccino.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

capito.....quindi tu stai nel dramma dell'indecisione?

nel senso che temi di dover fare lunghissime selezioni prima di trovare lo stagista adatto?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5058 ha detto:
			
		

> sarebbero quelle che gli basta l'ormone e non hanno bisogno dello scopaggiodi testa.
> Per intenderci. L'ultima cosa che mi interessa in un uomo è la sua struttura fisica (anche se ho e mie preferenze), perchè prima deve ormonizzarmi il cervello.
> Le fighe svelte scopano con la predominante dell'aspetto fisico quindi mooooooto più facile perchè basta un bel faccino.


Tebe dormi preoccupata...se tu leggessi il mio profilo nei siti dove cacciavo..rimarresti''sconvolta'',con parole ovviamente diverse esprimo lo stesso concetto...prima viene la''testa''dopo il resto...ragioniamo allo stesso modo!!!!


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5059 ha detto:
			
		

> capito.....quindi tu stai nel dramma dell'indecisione?
> 
> nel senso che temi di dover fare lunghissime selezioni prima di trovare lo stagista adatto?


ma magari stessi nel dramma dell'indecisione, vorrebbe dire che finalmente c'è qualcuno oltre a manager che mi piace così tanto da condividere fluidi.

E' questo il problema. Non faccio la snob. E' solo che il tipo mi deve piacere PIU di Mattia in qualche modo e...in sette anni solo Manager.


capisci che non è questione di indecisione è proprio mancanza di materia prima scopereccia.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5061 ha detto:
			
		

> ma magari stessi nel dramma dell'indecisione, vorrebbe dire che finalmente c'è qualcuno oltre a manager che mi piace così tanto da condividere fluidi.
> 
> E' questo il problema. Non faccio la snob. E' solo che il tipo mi deve piacere PIU di Mattia in qualche modo e...in sette anni solo Manager.
> 
> ...


ma stai già cercando?  sennò......

siamo di nuovo nelle paranoie femminili classiche 

cerca di non avere fretta.   un conto è trovare un vibratore di carne,un conto è trovare un Maschio che sia anche un Uomo.

poi tu lo vuoi pure diversamente fedele......quindi capirai che il campo di caccia si restringe


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5062 ha detto:
			
		

> ma stai già cercando?  sennò......
> 
> *siamo di nuovo nelle paranoie femminili classiche*
> 
> ...


No dai, mi ironeggio parecchio addosso...facendo la femminuccia paranoica.

Seriamente ora. Non ho fretta di trovare il mio secondo amante, non vado in caccia, non ho lo stimolo di farlo perchè a casa non mi manca nulla se non quel certo non so che a Mattia manca, ma che ripeto, non cerco in un compagno ufficiale.

Ed è per questo probabilmente che non ho fretta e sono super settoriale.
Una purista del tradimento insomma...
Non è che DEVO tradire per forza, anzi.


bah...situazione complicata


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5063 ha detto:
			
		

> No dai, mi ironeggio parecchio addosso...facendo la femminuccia paranoica.
> 
> Seriamente ora. Non ho fretta di trovare il mio secondo amante, non vado in caccia, non ho lo stimolo di farlo perchè a casa non mi manca nulla se non quel certo non so che a Mattia manca, ma che ripeto, non cerco in un compagno ufficiale.
> 
> ...


insomma hai l'ormone come lo spread.....

dai,pensa alle ferie che è meglio...gli uomini sono noiosi,alla fine


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Agosto 2012)

Mi hai fatto spruzzare lo schermo ... uno stagista ... :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt5065 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi hai fatto spruzzare lo schermo ... uno stagista ... :rotfl:


Embè? Non posso?

sono serissima. In kreti, ma seria







uff


----------



## Disaule (8 Agosto 2012)

ma, scusate, mi dite come si fa a trovare uno stagista all'altezza?
D'accordo che è stagista, ma faccino carino e pisello irto non bastano...
Deve avere almeno un uccello collegato al cervello e quello pieno di qualcosa che non siano cazzate...

Io non trovo con facilità... e per il mio pseudo-manager ci ho messo anni... se tanto mi dà tanto il prossimo, se mai arriva, mi trova in piena menopausa

che rabbia triste... e il mio pseudo-manager scopava da dio, quindi ho pure una dipendenza ossessiva da smaltire...


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Disaule;bt5070 ha detto:
			
		

> ma, scusate, mi dite come si fa a trovare uno stagista all'altezza?
> D'accordo che è stagista, ma faccino carino e pisello irto non bastano...
> Deve avere almeno un uccello collegato al cervello e quello pieno di qualcosa che non siano cazzate...
> 
> ...


Straquoto tutto e sul neretto...ecco...appunto....o magari già con i tena lady davvero.

Mi sento ormonalmente affranta. Cazzo.
Però possiamo unire le forze e mettere giù una specie di test da valutare cultura generale, ironia, simpatia, gusti musicali..insomma...un qualcosa magari da fare uscendoci la prima volta, un pre colloquio insomma.


----------



## Disaule (8 Agosto 2012)

Fantastico!
ma sono schifosamente esigente... La laurea o il dottorato di ricerca non mi interessano ma personalità speciale e coinvolgente sì... E non un rospo panzuto, ovvio... O un testosterone sonnacchioso e impedito...

Mmmhh, dura...


----------

